

Creating a "special ability" for my upcoming game Bubblien Attack. - comicool
http://www.comicorpworlds.com/2012/09/bubblien-attack-creating-chemtrails.html

======
comicool
You can find the preview video and screenshots of the game at
<http://forums.toucharcade.com/showthread.php?t=162592>

